# Life of "newcomers" in my balcony.



## Ashtray (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey all,

I've just found this site, thought i would share some experiences and ask few questions. So, some time ago I've noticed two pigeons coming to my balcony, which is basically unused, i keep my useless stuff there, but there is still plenty of space. It isn't glassed by the way, only framed for glasses. So after few days, i've noticed the pigeon sitting on my old broom, laying in the corner. I decided to let the bird stay, then he layed two eggs, both eggs hatched. The same pigeon, i guess, have been sitting for few days, then it just kept coming back to feed the babies. So far, both of babies are looking fine and healthy, they are already pretty big. What I noticed, now both pigeon parents come back from time to time and just watch over them from height, about 3 meters from them (i live on the top floor,so my balcony is pretty high). Sometimes they fly to get food and come back separately. I dont go to the balcony wishing i wouldnt scare the parents. When babies are left alone sometimes i go to inspect the babies, it seems they see me as a predator, they snap their beaks and try to bite me, its pretty funny  I think they're going to try and fly pretty soon. So, i was just curious - are both parents supposed to raise the babies or just the mother? Because ive read that only mother feeds the baby and the father teached them to fly. Also, ive read that once pigeons successfully raise their chicks, they will probably lay more eggs. So, once babies fly, could i replace their so called "nest" to the box, few feet from where it is now? Would they come back then? It is pretty cool watching them. Thanks for answers


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

both parents raise the squabs, when they are about 2-3 weeks old the father will feed them alone as mom will be nest on second set of eggs. they will leave the nest at 30 day or maybe earlier. if you do mess with them to much the parents may abandon them so don't touch them to much or at all, if you want too put some seed and water out for them so they get used to seeing you ( the parents ) you can put a box or something to that nature out there but it's up to them if they want to use it. yes they see you as a pedator and fluff and puff to scare you off and wing slap to protect them selves..good luck with your new neighbors.


----------



## Ashtray (Aug 10, 2012)

once the mother starts to nest second set of eggs, will she find another place to lay eggs or she will lay them somewhere else in my balcony?


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

it depends, they like one spot, but sometime move to different spots to if babies haven't quite left the first one,


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I think they will use your balcony for the next round of eggs,since nothing spooked them yet. If you want them to use your box or a round low ( not to deep) flower pot, then put some pine needles and small twigs and they'll take care of the rest.

THANK YOU so much for allowing them to own your balcony.


----------



## Ashtray (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello again. Today i've noticed that the baby pigeons for some reason got out of the nest and moved to the corner the balcony, between boxes and other stuff. They just seem to sit there. This seemed strange for me.. Are they hiding from something is this normal?


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

that normal they will move around once they can stand on their own, as long as the parent keep feeding them they will be fine, to them your whole balcony is HOME


----------



## Ashtray (Aug 10, 2012)

thanks for info. Also, how often do parents feed their babies? I've noticed they feed them 2-3 times a day, is it fine?


----------



## LauraEly (Aug 29, 2008)

as much as they get a food... you can put some seeds in a bowl on your balcony..parents will eat and feed babies...also in my case i had to watch for ravens ...they watch balconies and catch small birds...
i had three generation om my balcony in one summer because i created a good conditions for breeding


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

they will feed them less and less as they grow, yes put some seed and water out there for them as the babies will learn to eat and drink by watching their parents.


----------



## Ashtray (Aug 10, 2012)

what kind of seeds should i put for them?


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

wild bird seed is fine, but add peas, lentils and safflower seed if you can them.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Make sure the floor is not to slippery where they are hiding. Sometimes from lack of calcium and slippery floors they splay the legs. A splayed leg will not stay normal under the baby pigeon's body; would be sideway or backwards.
Thank you.


----------



## Ashtray (Aug 10, 2012)

Nope, the floor is concrete. By the way, ive been out for few days, today i came back and saw that the babies are bigger, they run around. I guess theyll start flying soon. Also, ive put some groats and water before going away and they took it over these few days.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

They develop quickly. They will get noisy pretty soon when their parents are around; they will flap around them asking for food and squeak as if they're dying of hunger.It will be so fun for you to watch them. If you had the time it would be nice for me (us)to see a video.


----------



## Ashtray (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello again! Right now the parents are teaching those two younglings to fly. One parent keeps flying up and down in the balcony and one of the squabs can already fly up to one box. Besides that they already are running around the balcony. It's really cool to watch.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Ashtray said:


> Hello again! Right now the parents are teaching those two younglings to fly. One parent keeps flying up and down in the balcony and one of the squabs can already fly up to one box. Besides that they already are running around the balcony. It's really cool to watch.


I told you it will be fun watching
Good to hear the are healthy and happy!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

just wait till they have more babies and then they bring back mates of their own


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

horseart4u said:


> just wait till they have more babies and then they bring back mates of their own


 Do you think this isn't enough for her balcony?


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

Dima said:


> Do you think this isn't enough for her balcony?


i'm sure it is but we both know the pair will have more, then they will grow up the hens may leave, but the males will bring back their new mates...sorry but it's the truth..


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

horseart4u said:


> i'm sure it is but we both know the pair will have more, then they will grow up the hens may leave, but the males will bring back their new mates...sorry but it's the truth..


....but would Ashtrey like it?
I would love to get more stories about the newcomers on this thread. Too bad we don't have pictures of them.Would be fun to see who stays, who goes...and starting a genealogic/family tree.


----------



## Ashtray (Aug 10, 2012)

FYI i'm a guy hehe. And yeah, sadly after another week i'm moving out to the capital, i'm starting my university studies.. So i dont think another generation would be good idea since no one will keep an eye on the balcony and its already not very tidy  Im thinking about maybe throwing out their broom "nest" and cleaning the balcony after they can completely fly,hope they find better home. This morning balcony was loud as never, babies can now both fly to the higher boxes.. About photo right now i dont have any kind of camera, i would be glad to provide some photos tho. Also i noticed that when I enter the balcony parent pigeons are not that scared of me. They keep sitting still on the highest frame and just watch me even when im close. The baby pigeons do not squeak but they slightly run when i try to gently touch them. Also its interesting that both parents are taking care of babies, its awesome.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Ashtray, sorry no offence  about the gender. You are a great guy!

Your home was safe for them, not necesarry better (lol, broom nest).
Good luck with the studies. Pigeons bring good luck


----------



## Ashtray (Aug 10, 2012)

yeah, the broom nest is weird.. Although i've read somewhere that some wild pigeons tend not to make nest by themselves, they seek for flower pots and such places, guess these two are the lazy ones haha


----------



## Ashtray (Aug 10, 2012)

Ok so now its been some time since I wrote here and probably the last one. The pigeon babies finally started to fly and for some time balcony was calm and empty, then i moved to other city to study in uni. Its been about three weeks and now i checked the balcony and guess what - in the very corner parent pigeons (i think) made themselves a tiny nest of branches and there are other two eggs. I have no idea how long they've been there so i can't just throw out them. Looks like they liked it here and there will be another two chicks. Oh well : ]


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Yes...........I guess they like it there.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Thanks for the update. Yes...........I guess they like it there.


I guess was not the broom they liked, was just the place. I since the broom was cozy, it became their nest. This time they had to do some work to make their nest.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I wonder how the babies will survive with the cold weather coming and by the time the grow , may be November, where will they find food. And afterwards December...cold...brrr


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I guess where ever they have found their food before. They must have a food source as he has been gone for a bit.


----------



## dailypaints (Apr 26, 2013)

*New Babies*

I'm posting a reply because I can't figure out how to post a new thread. I have two babies and two parents in my barn (and probably some new eggs as well) I want to get them all out of the barn, (they adopted me) I thought I would move them to my horse trailer and open the back top doors so they could fly in and out but still be safe, any thoughts? If I move the babies (just got kicked out of the nest yesterday and cant get straight up the 10 ft to the nest) will the parents find them or follow? It's about 100 yards from where they are now. I want to move the nest as well and have them all together somewhere else.. I have two dobermans that sleep in the barn and a cat so it's just not a good place to raise a family. Any help would be appreciated. I'm not looking to get into pigeons just don't want to shoot them or anything.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you your concern with pigeons and not wanting to harm them 

If the parents are still feeding them the best is to let them be fed until they start eating on their own. If you move the nest 100 yards most likely the parents will not go after them and they will die of starvation.

I have an idea, but i do not know if it works , if they are really in danger there. At night time, if mom and babies are together, you can get all of them with the nest in a big cardboard box and put it to your horse trailer with the box, but not on the floor.

We need help and ideas from other members; i don't know if it works my suggestion.


----------



## dailypaints (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you for responding. The way things stand now, is the baby's are on the ground in a stall. I can close the stall door and the dogs can't get them unless they try and fly and go thru the bars, in which case they will either get killed by the dogs or by the horse in the next stall. The mom and dad are just up in the rafters watching, I guess they are still feeding them because the babies haven't moved since they got kicked out of the nest. I opened the stall and back barn door so they can try and fly (enclosed yard with chain link). I will lock them back in at night. I don't have a problem working with them until the babies can fly and feed themselves, I just want to be able to get the mom and eggs moved before they hatch and I have to go through it all again. Thanks again.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck, keep us updated.
You have a great heart to care for the unhatched ones and the squabs


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The babies didn't get kicked out if they can't even yet. Maybe they fell out. The barn doesn't sound like a good place for them. Eventually they will get out of the stall. The dogs may get them. If you move them too far, the parents will abandon them. How old are they. Can you post a picture? They are wild birds. You can't just move them in a box at night. If they can get through the slats in the stall, then they are not safe there. I would get rid of any eggs, as if you don't want them in your barn, and are trying to get them to leave, then you need to get rid of the eggs, or they will never leave. If you had fake eggs, you could switch them out with the real ones, so that no more would hatch. You will not be able to move a nest with eggs anyway, as they will abandon the nest and eggs if moved.


----------



## dailypaints (Apr 26, 2013)

I will take some pics tomorrow. They are pretty big, not as big as mom and dad but, like I said they have been in the next up high until yesterday and they are down now. They just seem to huddle in a corner and not do much else. I'll see if I can get up to the nest and see if there is anything in there yet, if not I'll just remove the nest and/or eggs altogether? Then mom and dad will just take care of the babies and then they will leave? Thanks for your help, I appreciate it. I know nothing about birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you just take the nest out, they will go elsewhere to start a new one and lay more eggs. I think it's better if they stay right there till the babies are weaned. Don't remove the nest. If you can switch the eggs with fake ones, so they think they are their eggs, they will stay there to try and hatch them. You can probably get some fake eggs at a craft store. You just don't want them to hatch more babies there. If you were to take the eggs and not replace them, they will just lay more. That's why you need to replace them.


----------



## dailypaints (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks, I'll do that. Can I take the eggs that are there and hard boil them and then put them back? Just a thought, since it's an hour drive to the craft store. So do they just give up and go somewhere else after a while when they realize the eggs aren't going to hatch or will they still stay in my barn? Or do I move the next out at that point after the babies fly away? I know a lot of this is probably common sense to you but I know nothing about birds. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, you can boil the eggs and return them, but the thing is, if you find eggs in the nest, you won't know when they had them, or how far along they are. I wouldn't want to boil unless they had just layed them. When they realize that they won't hatch, the babies will be just about weaned anyway. I would get rid of the nest when the babies are weaned and flying around. Where are you located?


----------



## dailypaints (Apr 26, 2013)

OK, I'll try and get up on the ladder and see what's up, I'm in Sonoita, it's about 30 minutes South of Tucson in Arizona. We have some huge oak trees on the property but other than that it's grasslands. We have 36 acres. I have a neighbor down the road that I think has pigeons and they might even be his, I'm trying to get a hold of him.


----------

